# My baby had 9 pups! Can mom have goats milk?



## Sarah88 (Aug 8, 2013)

Looking to see if anyone has used this before with there lactating bitches. 

I want to make sure moms getting plenty calcium and am upping her food and giving her eggs and some yoghurt in between. But have heard that goats milk is good for them?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

I believe goats milk has to be diluted, but yes it's safe for them, I personally always give my girls lactol- the same one I'd be using to wean the pups...
You're going to have your hands full in a few weeks time with 9 pups running about! What breed is she and dad?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I give my girls diluted goats milk. They love it and it doesnt seem to cause tummy upset.


----------



## Sarah88 (Aug 8, 2013)

There Labradors. She had 12 but unfortunately 3 died as they were just so small and had been in a long time so a trip to the vets to help move contractions along and get them out. 

I didn't know which one to buy so have bought some semi skimmed and whole goats milk lol. 

I bought some welpi, just incase they needed topping up but haven't needed to use it so far.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh my god 12 pups  rip 3 babies that didn't make it & hope the other 9 thrive  nothing to input just hope mummy & babies are well  x


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

You need to be pumping mum with as much food as she will take atm 

I give my bitches goats milk, chicken, raw mince, eggs, rice pudding and oily fish on top of their dried food - and basically feed on demand. 

Brown rice is also good for milk production as we pretty much accidentally discovered.

You need to keep an eye on them as well to ensure they are getting enough feed from mum - you might need to get involved in rotating the pups around the teats depending on their size (although we tried this with my friends litter of 9 and they all ended back where they started) - generally if they are quiet and content at this age, then they are getting enough food - if they are getting whingy - then it could e they aren't.

I too use Lactol for the first couple of days and then go over to goats milk - I've never diluted it - although I do generally use semi skimmed as full fat isn't that easy to get hold of around here


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I use the full fat goat milk...diluted. The Dams get so thirsty and so have bowls and bowls of it throughout the day...usually between meals for mine.


----------



## Sarah88 (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm weighing each pup daily and have put some Velcro collars on them so I know who's who. They all are suckling well occasionally wimper and I rotate them to make sure there all getting enough.

At the mo moms eating royal canin starter food soaked either on it's own or with chicken, eggs, yogurt, pigs liver, I've been giving her as much as I can. Will only eat if I hand feed her little monkey!!! 

The vet come out to check them today as there 3 days old, and she was pleased with them all, moms back end still in amess and panting a lot, which had worried me but the vet said it was normal and wasn't concerned


----------



## princesssaskia (Sep 21, 2010)

Sarah88 said:


> Looking to see if anyone has used this before with there lactating bitches.
> 
> I want to make sure moms getting plenty calcium and am upping her food and giving her eggs and some yoghurt in between. But have heard that goats milk is good for them?


I breed english bull terriers and I feed all my dogs and wean my pups onto a completely RAW diet

I swear by goats milk for new mummys and for supplementing the pups diet - right up until they leave me, in fact the pups i keep i continue feeding goats milk (alongside their solid food) right up until 16, even 20 weeks of age. I give the mum goats milk right up until weaning

The key is, and im ready for some potentially horrified comments here as it can be a controversial subject, go for RAW goats milk!!!!

Pasturising milk actually destroys upto 75% of its nutrients, RAW milk is a complete food, packed with nutrients and great for mum and babies

However, its important to source ORGANIC RAW goats milk, from animals that have led a natural, stress free life, fed a natural diet and not exposed to antibiotics and growth promoters etc etc

I get my milk online from here RAW Unpasteurised Organic, Biodynamic Goat's Milk 1 Pint, Organic Food UK this is a wholesale site but i researched it and the milk comes from a lovely little Moonlin Dairy Goat Herd at Hollypark, East Sussex - i spoke to them direct and they are lovely people

The milk costs about £2.29 a pint but its like liquid gold - go for it !!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Sarah88 said:


> I'm weighing each pup daily and have put some Velcro collars on them so I know who's who. They all are suckling well occasionally wimper and I rotate them to make sure there all getting enough.
> 
> At the mo moms eating royal canin starter food soaked either on it's own or with chicken, eggs, yogurt, pigs liver, I've been giving her as much as I can. Will only eat if I hand feed her little monkey!!!
> 
> The vet come out to check them today as there 3 days old, and she was pleased with them all, moms back end still in amess and panting a lot, which had worried me but the vet said it was normal and wasn't concerned


I know a few people who weigh their Lab pups regularly - personally I'm not really convinced on the merits of weighing them daily (Labs) because of the speed they grow (totally different of course for much smaller breeds) - but with wriggling about and if you don't have the right type of scales - it's quite hard to get an accurate measurement down to the last ounce which is what you are talking about on a daily basis. (although a friend did recently give me very good justification for daily weighing - which escapes me now - Fibro fog setting in  )

You can generally tell within a day or so (or earlier) if something is wrong / a pup isn't thriving - by their structure, strength, physical response, their attitude towards feeding, how determined they are to get "stuck in" with the others and also how mum is towards them

Often - mums have a 6th sense for pups who aren't "right" - some mums will go as far as to push them away.

I just weigh mine now at birth and then at worming time for dosage.

I mentioned adding the meat etc because in your initial post you said you were adding eggs and yogurt.

I always take food into mum - and whilst I don't hand feed them - they get their food on a human bowl or plate and I stay there with them until they are done (unless of course you have a bitch who is quite happy to come away from the pups to feed - as my Brucey's mum was.

If she is reluctant to feed - i.e. this isn't normal for her - keep a careful eye on her for signs of any infection.

We noticed Bruce's mum wasn't right food wise - the only indication something wasn't right - I happened to notice something and thankfully the vet was able to treat her very quickly and effectively with antibiotics and no ill effects to mum or the pups.

She did however have to be fed solely on chicken and rice for a couple of weeks - she was getting through literally KILOS of both daily - that was a rather intensive (and expensive for the breeder) period.

Hope the pups continue to thrive.


----------



## Sarah88 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. 

Mom has been a picky eater since being pregnant won't eat anything apart from chicken, sardines, eggs, yoghurt and liver. She normally just had her RC soaked but went off that. Mom is eating well at the mo I put it in her bowl and hand feed her out of it, as she doesnt seem bothered else. ( i thunk shes having me on!!) she just doesn't like leaving the pups and is eating so I'll continue to do it. 

Ill have a look at that goats milk and see if I can get hold of some. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Sarah88 said:


> Ill have a look at that goats milk and see if I can get hold of some.


Hopefully she will drink that from the bowl - otherwise things are going to get rather messy 

Picky Labs - not something you hear about very often - clever manipulative Labs however are a completely different topic :lol:


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Sarah88 said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> Mom has been a picky eater since being pregnant won't eat anything apart from chicken, sardines, eggs, yoghurt and liver. She normally just had her RC soaked but went off that. Mom is eating well at the mo I put it in her bowl and hand feed her out of it, as she doesnt seem bothered else. ( i thunk shes having me on!!) she just doesn't like leaving the pups and is eating so I'll continue to do it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your puppies, Lily, my girl had her first litter in May, and was very fussy at eating for the first week wouldn't touch her kibble unless it was soaked and I felt it was because her mouth was probably a bit sore from cleaning the puppies, she also wanted to be hand fed and actually ate more if I fed (by hand) her whilst she was feeding her puppies I do think it was because she enjoyed the extra attention but to be honest it didn't matter to me as long as she ate and ate well. I too supplemented with goats milk which I diluted and topped her food with anything she liked eggs, meat, her favourite beef 'stew' etc., she had several meals a day. After the first week she was back to eating out of her bowl. I was given lots of advice and people were helpful and kind in sharing their experiences but she is your dog, you know her and we don't so trust your instincts and I don't think you'll go far wrong. 
Lily's puppies are now 16weeks old and Lily has never looked better, I know I'm biased but even my vet says so. Good luck and enjoy this time its over far too quickly.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I gave full fat goats milk to Kali in pregnancy and post natal. I weaned the pups onto it at three weeks too but never diluted it because dogs tolerate it well, unlike cows milk which some get upset tums with. 

You're going to have your hands ful in a few weeks eh? Sorry you lost three (rip little ones) and hope the rest go from strength to strength.


----------



## Sarah88 (Aug 8, 2013)

Well she loves it! She has a big bowl and wolves it down her. 

Yes I think I'm going to have my hands full, I'm in love with them all already, such little characters. I have one very greedy one who climbs over his siblings and pushes them out the way lol! 

Xx


----------

